# Hilfe, Umriss und Füllung erzeugen?



## halilgali (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Also ich habe eine Grafik, Bild oder hier als Bsp. ein Text als JPG-Datei.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit einem Programm nur die Umrisse des Textes zu erzeugen, damit man sie bearbeiten kann und dann dem Objekt eine Füllung zuweisen kann. 
Kann man z.B., wie bei einer selektiven Auswahl auch automatisch die Umrisse erzeugen, damit man den Umriss bearbeiten kann.

Ich hoffe, das mir jemand helfen kann, denn ich weiss nicht  mehr weiter und 
habe auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Lord-Lance (10. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann willst du einfach den Text ausschneiden bzw. mit einer füllung versehen.

Geh folgendermassen vor:
1. Zauberstab auswählen.
2. Irgendwo in die schwarze Fläcke tippen.
3. Dann mit gehaltener Shift Taste in die 3 schwarzen bereiche die von weiss umgeben sind klicken (beide e und beim s)
4. Menü Selektion, Selektion umkehren
5. CTRL + C auf dem Keyboard drücken
6. CTRL + V auf dem Keyboard drücken
7. Nun hast du eine neue Ebene mit dem Text erstellt, du kannst dann über "Ebenen effekte" beginnen mit deinem Text zu spielen.

Ich hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. Oktober 2003)

Das Deaktivieren von "Benachbart" spart dir Punkt 3.


----------

